# How to use Imodium?



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm Francesco and I'm 40 y.old.
I'm new of this forum and I'm sorry for my english.
I'm suffering of severe ibs d from about 9 years.
I tried everything but nothing helps me. In the past some steroid helped me but they gave me osteoporosis. I eat very few foods and I lost a lot of weight.

My doctor suggest me to take Imodium but I'm afraid to use it because, if stopped me and then I get a tummy ache with colic, if I can not get rid of the diarrhea, colic continuous make me feel terrible.

I am looking for answers from those who use Imodium:

How do you administer colic and and tummy aches?

in other words:

my diarrhea is almost always preceded by colic and if I do not free the pains become unbearable.
my question is: If I use imodium and he stops me how do I get rid of diarrhea and tummy ache?
How do you taking Imodium and administer this problem?

Please can you answer to me?

Thank you

Francesco


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Welcome gdf....Immodium is my best friend. I also make sure not to use my best friend for extended periods of time. Not because there is any danger, but there is the fact that I do build a tolerance.

For me, on a regular day, I take one in the morning right after BM. Some days when I will be away from a bathroom, I will take 2 or three.

On weekends, I do not take Immodium. I will take Pepto or Dr. Fowlers so that I have some meds, but still allow the Imodium to get out of my system and "reset" it's effectiveness.

There are tons of other ideas on this forum that help many people such as probiotics, calcium and much more. Spend a few hours searching these boards and I am sure you will find some help.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Francesco,

Before I started the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, I took 1mg of Immodium (half a tablet) in the morning and one in the evening. I also skipped breakfast. These two things combined decreased my symptoms by about 80%.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for your answers and I apologize if maybe I will be able to make mistakes writing in English but I'm sure you'll forgive me (google translator helps me).

But I wanted to know how you conciliate with the colics that come before diarrhea.

In fact, Imodium can block the evacuation and the colics (in my case) becames continues and you can't do nothing but only wait to have evacuation. It happened to me a couple of times with other antidiarroic drugs and in fact this is one of my worst fears. Has it ever happened and how you have behaved?

Thank you

F.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

If imodium causes me pain i take an anti gas medicine such as gas x. That normally helps the pains in my lower abdomen. I take anywhere from 2-4 imodium depending on the day and have been taking it for about 3 years with no problems. It doesnt stop me from going, it does allow me to have formed bowel movements instead of diarrhea.


----------



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meanwhile, I thank all of you who have responded. No one else wants to tell me about his experience with imodium?
By many years I suffer and I had never thought to write on a forum. Sometimes just a little to not feel alone and discouraged.








Many doctors that I met in several years, are too much busy to answer to my requests and many of them have lost their humanity.

The only things that count for most of them are time and money!
I'm sorry if I vent with you but I'm looking for a little of peace for my life.

I wanted to ask if you can give me advice on how to better manage my IBS D . Now I eat very little and do not know how to succeed in gaining weight because if I try to change my diet I'm sick.

Thanks

Francesco


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Francesco, you have come to the right place. All the information that is available on IBS today is contained in this forum. Use the search tool and look for hot topics. Everybody's IBS is different so it may take a lot of trial and error and many different combinations of therapies to increase your quality of life.

I strongly believe that all the info you need to make your life better is in this forum. You just have to spend the time to research here and be patient as each treatment takes a long time to prove or disprove and some may work for awhile then stop working.


----------



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dear colt thank you very much







. I will follow your advice. But I wanted to ask you something about your Ibs to know how are your symptoms and figure out how you act with therapies and diet. You've lost weight?
I wanted to know more also about the use of Pepto or Dr. Fowlers (are products that I don't know).
One tip I wanted to ask you also about calcium for the bones. I do not tolerate and do not know how to do it since I have osteoporosis.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

gdf90 said:


> Dear colt thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was diagnosed with PI IBS-D three years ago. Main complaints are gas, bloating and leakage. I lost weight at first because I was afraid to eat. Once I got my diet straight, I put the weight back on.

Pepto Bismol is "Bismuth", usually a pink liquid or tablets that help calm the stomach and treat diarrhea. Not good for long term daily use. Dr. Fowlers is very similar, but it is a Canadian only product. Imodium is your friend, I have used it extensively and only take breaks because I build a tolerance to it.

Calcium had no effect on me whatsoever, so I cannot comment on it's use.

Consider Metamucil, or other SOLUBLE fiber supplements as well. I use Psyllium powder. Tastes like crap and makes me gag, but does help me a bit with firming of stool.

You say you have osteo - are you on any medication that may cause or increase your symptoms? It may be worthwhile to check that out.


----------



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

No one else wants to answer?
Honestly I expected a lot more answers on this topic.
In short, if you take anti-diarrheal regularly, as you do when you have colics but you cannot have BM because you are constipated?
If you take regularly antispasmodics do not become more constipated?
What do you do?
From several days, I have a lot of air in the colon, especially after eating and today afternoon,for example, I had severe colics and I could not have BM because I was constipated because I have take a drug for diarrhea. Then, after about half an hour, I had before formed stools and diarrhea after few minutes.

I've severe IBS D but, I don't understand how other people live with this disease using some anti diarrheal regularly.

My nightmare are colics and pain before the diarrhea.

Please do you help me more?

F.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

The Pepto will help you with the upset stomach....so will the hundreds of other ideas on this board.

We are all very helpful, but you cannot expect us to recap thousands and thousands of posts into one post simply for your convenience.

Again, you must search this forum and try all the ideas you find. The Lord helps those who help themselves.

All the best of luck in your search for relief.

Colt.


----------

